# Irina Shayk prepare backstage for the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Grand Palais in Paris - November 30, 2016 (22x) Update 2



## Mandalorianer (30 Nov. 2016)

​


----------



## MetalFan (30 Nov. 2016)

*AW: Irina Shayk prepare backstage for the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Grand Palais in Paris - November 30, 2016 (5x)*

Irina & VS - das passt wie Arsch auf Eimer!


----------



## Mandalorianer (30 Nov. 2016)

*AW: Irina Shayk prepare backstage for the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Grand Palais in Paris - November 30, 2016 (5x)*

15x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2016)

*AW: Irina Shayk prepare backstage for the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Grand Palais in Paris - November 30, 2016 (20x) Update*

schönes Dekollette


----------



## Toolman (10 Dez. 2016)

*update x2*



 

 
(2 Dateien, 6.226.952 Bytes = 5,938 MiB)​


----------



## 307898X2 (31 Dez. 2016)

sind schon tolle käfer:WOW:


----------



## Satankas (13 Jan. 2017)

Wow, thx!


----------



## mickdara (24 Mai 2017)

:drip:Irina stunning in her pink robe, thanks GOLLUM & TOOLMAN!!!:thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## Nomada (26 Mai 2017)

Thanks for the pictures of Irina Shayk


----------

